# FIXED: Gallery auf Gentooserver installieren

## Erdie

Ich möcht eine Testinstallation von "gallery" auf meinem Server machen. Nachdem ich das paket incl. apache php etc. installiert hatte, müssen wohl laut Anleitungen der Gallery Projektseite eine  php Skrip im Verzeichnis "installl" aufgerufen werden. 

Wenn ich das versuche, zeigt mir der Browser den Textinhalt des php Skriptes an. Das wird sicher nicht im Sinne der Erfinders sein. Leider habe ich von Web Entwicklung noch weniger Ahnung als  meine Oma zu Lebzeiten vom C++ Programmieren hatte. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich hier weiterkomme?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## Christian99

In der /etc/conf.d/apache2 gibt es die APACHE2_OPTS, da sollte in der Liste sowas wie "-D PHP5" mit drin sein.

----------

## Erdie

Jupp, das  wars. Aber wenn man nicht weiß, wonach man sucht, wie soll man darauf kommen   :Laughing: 

Vielen Dank   :Very Happy: 

Jetzt kommt ein Konfigurationsseite mit eine Menge Zeilen on top, so wie diese etwa:

```

Strict Standards: Non-static method GalleryUtilities::sanitizeInputValues() should not be called statically in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/gallery/modules/core/classes/GalleryUtilities.class on line 1408

```

Drücke ich auf "begin installation" kommt folgendes:

```

Not Found

The requested URL /gallery/install/<br /><b>Strict Standards</b>: Non-static method GallerySetupUtilities::areCookiesSupported() should not be called statically in <b>/var/www/localhost/htdocs/gallery/install/index.php</b> on line <b>318</b><br />index.php was not found on this server.

Apache Server at nettop Port 80

```

Da stimmt doch irgendeine Security Einstellung nicht, oder?

----------

## bell

Standardmäßig ist bei Gentoo die "Developer" Konfiguration für PHP aktiv. Dadurch kommen die ganzen Debug-Meldungen.

Setze mal 

```
PHP_INI_VERSION="production"
```

in die make.conf und re-emerge php.

----------

## Erdie

Das wars   :Very Happy: 

Danke

Erdie

----------

